# Silicon-Graphene Battery Triples Lithium Energy Density



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Independent test results using full-cell lithium-ion battery cells designed by CalBattery demonstrate an energy density of 525 watt-hours per kilogram

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Odd, link to entire article does not work...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

It happens sometimes with evworld. Just gotta paste the first couple sentences into Google to find the article.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

hopefully their cycle life is good. I was looking over the envia silicon carbon anode and it's actually pretty bad, as of right now, for automotive use. A graph on their site indicates 91% after just 300 100% dod cycles. Good for a cell phone. Not so good for a car.


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

that might actually be pretty good
according to evtv:
http://jackrickard.blogspot.com/2012/06/battery-jump-shift.html
at 100% DoD the new calb cells are down to 91% capacity at 290 cycles; while the old SE series cells at 290 100% are at 85% capacity.
the real question is how many 80% DoD cycles these can get; evtv estimates are quite a lot more. (2k old, 3.3k new)


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

muffildy said:


> that might actually be pretty good
> according to evtv:
> http://jackrickard.blogspot.com/2012/06/battery-jump-shift.html
> at 100% DoD the new calb cells are down to 91% capacity at 290 cycles; while the old SE series cells at 290 100% are at 85% capacity.
> the real question is how many 80% DoD cycles these can get; evtv estimates are quite a lot more. (2k old, 3.3k new)



My bad only the first 4 cycles are at 100% DOD. the rest are at 80% DOD; which is not good in my opinion. Although the rate of decline in much much less at 80% it's huge those first 4 cycles. I don't know now honestly all I am is confused. Is the first 4 cycle decline from it being 100% DOD or from the silicon/carbon anode settling in.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

jeremyjs said:


> My bad only the first 4 cycles are at 100% DOD. the rest are at 80% DOD; which is not good in my opinion. Although the rate of decline in much much less at 80% it's huge those first 4 cycles. I don't know now honestly all I am is confused. Is the first 4 cycle decline from it being 100% DOD or from the silicon/carbon anode settling in.


This is why the Envia cells aren't on the market yet. They are currently working to extend the cycle life. IIRC, they said they would bring them to market once they are able to get 1,000 cycles at 80% DOD.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

I found this interesting.

http://www.greencarcongress.com/2012/10/calbattery-20121026.html

In particular this bit at the end.

"CalBattery, a joint venture between California-based CALiB Power and Ionex Energy Storage Systems, is a portfolio start-up company headquartered at the Los Angeles Cleantech Incubator (LACI), which was started by The City of LA and the LA Department of Water and Power in 2011. CalBattery plans to set up silicon graphene anode material and LIB manufacturing operations in the Los Angeles area based on interest in its advanced Li-ion battery material from US and international customers."

It looks like CALB may have a lot more going on there than just their new grey cells in the not too distant future.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Battery improvements have averaged about 6% per year for over 20 years now. It's about time for a game changer.


----------

